# Deer creek white bass run?



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

When does the white bass run start? I seem to miss the main run every year.


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

First couple weeks of April usually, although given this years weather: could definitely be earlier


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks so much. Really wanting to get down there and fish the creeks for them this year.


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

It can definitely be a blast if you hit it at the right time. The key is to get down there before everyone comes out of the woodwork and it becomes elbow-to-elbow crazies down there!


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

zack pahl said:


> It can definitely be a blast if you hit it at the right time. The key is to get down there before everyone comes out of the woodwork and it becomes elbow-to-elbow crazies down there!


Don't forget new WB limit. Ofc at Indian lake said they would be enforcing it heavily statewide.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

used2expedite said:


> Don't forget new WB limit. Ofc at Indian lake said they would be enforcing it heavily statewide.


What is it by the way? Most likely won't keep any anyway, but just in case I get a bur to have a fish fry lol


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

canoe carp killer said:


> What is it by the way? Most likely won't keep any anyway, but just in case I get a bur to have a fish fry lol


I believe it's 30 per day


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

hey Hank, for White Bass it is 30 (no more than 4 over 15 inches). I keep some White Bass each year, but glad they finally put a limit.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I have seen guys while wading the creek drag double stringers of them down the bank dragging fish off the stringer as they went. I honestly think that some people don't really fish that much or they aren't used to catching many fish and they just get overly excited at catching so many and they feel like they have to keep lots of fish, kind of like a trophy to them. I have talked to some of these people a few different times and that's kind of the impression I get, its a shame for the fish to get wasted but hopefully some will learn better.


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

glasseyes said:


> I have seen guys while wading the creek drag double stringers of them down the bank dragging fish off the stringer as they went. I honestly think that some people don't really fish that much or they aren't used to catching many fish and they just get overly excited at catching so many and they feel like they have to keep lots of fish, kind of like a trophy to them. I have talked to some of these people a few different times and that's kind of the impression I get, its a shame for the fish to get wasted but hopefully some will learn better.


Agree with glasseye. Have witnessed every year at Indian lake. I just always hope they aren't wasting them. We cleaned 200+ one year and it was just dumb. Gave fish away for months. But, they didn't go to waste.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

used2expedite said:


> Don't forget new WB limit. Ofc at Indian lake said they would be enforcing it heavily statewide.


Big whitebass fish kill last summer at indian. Gonna take years for them to recover. Happened years ago and they just started being a nuisance when this latest kill came in.


Main lake water temp around 60° seems to be prime time. By 65°,it's usually over. Small lakes like indian,they'll spawn in spurts because of the constant flooding in the spring making the water temp go up and down like a yoyo.Gotta about hit it daily because 1 day i'll kill them then next day very few.

Old timers say look at the lilacs. Blooming lilacs=white bass run.


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

Looks like they may be beginning to fill the lake back up now . It's up like 6 feet from winter pool. I hope they fill it up early this year.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

from all the rain we had, they start to fill summer pool, April.,


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

glasseyes said:


> from all the rain we had, they start to fill summer pool, April.,


I was hoping they were starting to fill it early this year . They have the gate almost closed and it has risen 5 feet the past 24 hours . The creek must be raging .... flood control as designed .....


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

sharp33 said:


> I was hoping they were starting to fill it early this year . They have the gate almost closed and it has risen 5 feet the past 24 hours . The creek must be raging .... flood control as designed .....


Yes they will do that, I checked early this morning and flow was little over 300, and now it is 7. so yes they have shut it down. My guess is in the next couple days if we don't get much in rain they will open them up full blast and the spillway wont be any good for several days, just my guess. Although it does not take long to drop lake if creeks go down so who knows.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I was watching the lake level at Paint Creek lake a couple weeks ago when we had had a lot of rain I was hoping to do some crappie fishing their , but the lake was like 8' above winter pool. I watched them drop the lake, after the creeks dropped, and within 30 hrs. the lake dropped 6'. So I know if the rains stop it doesn't take long if they pull the plug.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I have caught white bass at deer creek when the water was still very low and you could wade the creek below rt.. 207 where road runs along creek, and you could walk bank out along lake bed back up to marina if you wanted. They will come up no matter what once the water starts to warm.


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

Cool thanks for the information . It would be great to meet up sometime and do some fishing .


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

Been years since I've hit the deer creek wb run, some of my favorite fishing memories with my Grandpa down there. I always liked it when water temp was right but still at winter pool and fish the main creek channel


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

yes me to, I have fished the run there since I can remember , some real good years then some the weather blows out. I've walked and waded that creek from the lake back towards Mount Sterling for years , haven't done that for years but a lot of good memories. Fishing the lake bed can be a blast for a lot of species there if the weather holds and the lake fills slow. I know there are some huge eyes caught when it hits right.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Went down this morning to check what Deer creek looked like and to fish a little. I was out about two hours. The creek flow was swift and any cast out was swept aside quickly to the bank area. Be careful if you go down that kind of flow can be dangerous. Found some of that really soft sand walking a side creek sunk in to my knees as fast as I stepped down. No fish and no hits but a nice day for a walk down along the creek bank. I did not see anyone else fishing. Farther North the creeks feeding into Deer creek looked swollen with water in some fields also. It may take a few days before the flow slows down. If I read the flow information correctly the flow was slow this morning and opened up now.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Feels like they should be coming soon


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

canoe carp killer said:


> Feels like they should be coming soon


They will be. Monday the 11th. Mark it down


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Something you might try if you haven't is to fish for them in early hours before daylight if the water is clear. I have had very good luck doing this in the past where the water conditions were tough, bright sunny days and clear water sometimes can make it tough.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

they were not in the spillway today. Lot of folks were catchin the hammer handles. Also some other nice eyes being caught though. I caught one that was at least two pounds or more. crowded spillway. Not many folks up on the wall though. Thought that was unusual.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Dovans said:


> they were not in the spillway today. Lot of folks were catchin the hammer handles. Also some other nice eyes being caught though. I caught one that was at least two pounds or more. crowded spillway. Not many folks up on the wall though. Thought that was unusual.


It was packed Sunday too, only saw some little crappie being caught. Went north to the creek and the water was pretty clear and looked good, but couldn't find anything and seemed no one else was having any luck there either


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

canoe carp killer said:


> It was packed Sunday too, only saw some little crappie being caught. Went north to the creek and the water was pretty clear and looked good, but couldn't find anything and seemed no one else was having any luck there either


Around Indian lake my grandpa always said when the cottonwood was on the water to gum up your roostertail, white bass time.


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

Do you think it would be worth going to the creek this weekend and trying it for white bass ? I used to throw little cranks and white vibrex spinners for them back in the day . Is that still the ticket?


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

sharp33 said:


> Do you think it would be worth going to the creek this weekend and trying it for white bass ? I used to throw little cranks and white vibrex spinners for them back in the day . Is that still the ticket?


As far as I know they're few and far between in the creek right now. Couldn't find any Sunday but the weather is nice this week and if I were home I'd give it another shot lol


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I was out for over two hours today lots of walking CPR two WB not in the same location. Both hit sluggish and it was not the fight they are famous for giving. I did have fun bringing them to hand. Catch and release. one poor picture on my flip phone that made one look tiny. No way I will post it. . The water looks good if we get the the rain called for it will likely change it all by tomorrow. I would classify it as no Wb run yet just two early arrivals.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

I'd bet money it will be in full swing by the weekend with the weather we're having. There's probably already some running up right now with the creek being up some. Only downside will be the water clarity, as I'm sure it muddied up.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

zack pahl said:


> I'd bet money it will be in full swing by the weekend with the weather we're having. There's probably already some running up right now with the creek being up some. Only downside will be the water clarity, as I'm sure it muddied up.


That was my thoughts as well!!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Water temps need to be consistantly over 55 in the lake to get them shooting up the headwaters.
I think we will be getting to that figure soon but it will be a few weeks before the masses start running to spawn.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

I've saw posts here and there people are starting to catch them different places on Facebook. One guy had a limit of 30 in his picture and said he caught 80, claimed to be at deer creek but a couple buddies went down and couldn't see or catch a single one lol


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I took vac. Day 4/22 and spent the day there. I'm sure I caught 80-100 of them, lot of small males, I kept 20 that were 12"-14" long.. All I kept were males, no females. Went Saturday also , caught 30-40 and only had 9 that were 12"-14" long








These were a few I caught Saturday, lots of small males coming in every once in awhile a nice male came through. I would say if we get a good rain now this next week should be good , to bad I'm working, took a gamble taking off Friday but it proved to be a good day, just all males.


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice catch !!!!


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

glasseyes said:


> I took vac. Day 4/22 and spent the day there. I'm sure I caught 80-100 of them, lot of small males, I kept 20 that were 12"-14" long.. All I kept were males, no females. Went Saturday also , caught 30-40 and only had 9 that were 12"-14" long
> View attachment 207751
> 
> These were a few I caught Saturday, lots of small males coming in every once in awhile a nice male came through. I would say if we get a good rain now this next week should be good , to bad I'm working, took a gamble taking off Friday but it proved to be a good day, just all males.


How long will the bite last ? I may not be able to get therte until thursday or friday . Could you take a boat up the creek and get to them ?


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't know for sure how long it will last, they run up on and off so it can be hit and miss. I myself like to wade for them and would not take a boat up after them. There are lots of shallow areas actually not to far up creek from lake so it might be tough . I did see a small flat bottom boat with just a trolling motor on it Saturday, he went up maybe 1/4 mile from lake ok, but I would not take a boat, maybe a Kayak, but I like wading for them myself.
Not sure how long the action will last but everything I caught over the weekend were all males so the females had not come in by Saturday anyway. From the looks of some of the males I caught I would say there should be some pretty good sized females to come in.


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

The main run will be relatively short-lived but you should be fine Thursday/Friday. They'll be "running" for 2-3 weeks but #s decrease exponentially


----------



## Usmarine6211 (May 10, 2017)

How's the bit?


----------

